# Decrease in USPS Quality of Service



## tjhabak (Feb 17, 2015)

Has anyone noticed that the USPS is taking longer and longer for everything these days? I used to recieve shipments from Europe in 10 days. Since the first of the year, mine and shipments for several other people I know of are taking a month. I don't know if this is due to a change in Customs procedures or some homeland security initiative, or what, but it never used to take anywhere near this long. Also, the tracking website is very poor recently, and it is not unusual for your package to be delivered before the site updates one time, past the event in which a package enters the system. It is completely unreliable and inconsistent. It seems as technology improves the service gets worse. I know there have been several rounds of consolidations system-wide to save money and compensate for lower volumes, but this should not interfere with the computer system updating as a package is scanned and processed at various points along its journey. Anyone else having similar experiences or knowledge of what's going on?


----------



## Drclaw (Feb 17, 2015)

I have to agree, I have seen a sharp decrease in performance and reliability. I have a lot of "deliveries" that were never dropped off.


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes, pretty much exactly what you just said. You are not alone.


----------



## dannn (Feb 17, 2015)

Glad I'm not the only one. I have a few issues with them.

I sent a couple letters via 2-Day priority and it's been 9 days and still not delivered. It's stuck at the destination hub. 

I sent out something I sold on eBay and they missed a scan at the origin PO and it never showed up as shipped in eBay so the buyer thinks I'm trying to screw him.

I also get the wrong mail delivered to my mailbox at my condo complex. It's not just me either, there is a huge pile of misdelivered mail in our vestibule that everyone contributes to and we have to dig through it to find our mail.

You can't beat the price for the flat rate priority but I do noticed a drop in service recently.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Feb 17, 2015)

Over 40 years and thousands of packages without ever losing one, until last year. It just happened to be the most expensive package I had ever shipped in my life(four Surefire E2e's, an E2D, two E1e's and some miscellaneous parts, heads and clips. I had insured it, but learned the hard way that they must have your original receipt from when you purchased the light, and then they depreciate that amount-I received a check from the post office for $182.00. And here is the kicker-the Post Office admitted it was their mistake and they put the wrong zip code on the printed postage label.

Just last week my two day priority packaged just disappeared for three days, but thankfully it reappeared. But once again, a package that had a rare satin gray Surefire Teardrop light(how do they know to lose the rare and expensive lights?)...
On the whole losing two packages over 40 years is not a bad track record, but it is getting worse...



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tjhabak (Feb 17, 2015)

I didn't even mention anything about the local service in my OP. I don't have the energy to even start about that today! It seems that our usual carrier does ok, but a couple times a week we end up with a substitute. This revolving door of subs is awful, leaving mail at the wrong address, not getting out of the truck and walking up the driveway to attempt to get a signature and deliver registered mail, misdelivering packages, etc. etc. I have complained to our local branch supervisor and he always says he can't do anything to help me out when a package shows as delivered but never made it to our mailbox. He says its because of these people they are hiring today. It's really tough to expect much out of "these people" when management seems not to care. It really feels like a bother anytime you even try to speak with a supervisor.


----------



## Lite_me (Feb 17, 2015)

I JUST had an Amazon package marked as Delivered from USPS... not delivered. Often, I've received my neighbors mail, and them mine. I've found random mail blown into my flowerbed. Last year I received mail addressed for someone 2 blocks away.. on a different street. They're becoming very untrustworthy. Not good.


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 17, 2015)

If you get repetitive infractions like that in your local area, report it to your local Postmaster.

Someone got fired the last time I did that and a package miraculously re-appeared. Apparently someone decided they had better things to do than deliver their route.

You can also sign up to receive "test mail" to help hunt for yahoos delivering stuff to the garbage can.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes, same here. I've had Three Day Priority mail take seven days to arrive, correctly labeled packages delivered to neighbors and one package spend five days at a shipping hub. A couple of weeks ago I saw the postal carrier pull up in front of my house. I was expecting a package so I walked out to meet him. When I approached his truck I saw he had already started to write a notice of attempted delivery. He hadn't even gotten out of his truck. Surprise! Here I am. Wipe that egg of your face and gimme my package. These issues have all happened within the last four months. Before that, three days meant three days. I used to marvel at Priorty Mail......not any more. :shakehead

~ Chance


----------



## persco (Feb 17, 2015)

I've noticed a decline lately. I actually have a light that was shipped from Connecticut to me in Toronto that the USPS has sent to Singapore instead. No word on what has happened. I'm hoping it gets to me eventually.


----------



## mattheww50 (Feb 17, 2015)

In the last year I have seen an embarassing large number of priority and 1st class parcels with tracking take the 'scenic' route. Last month it was New York to Pittsburgh via San Juan PR. A couple months ago it was from St. Louis to Pittsburgh. The package simply disappeared for 10 days, and then showed up in Cleveland. About the same time, New YOrk to Pittsburgh via the upper pennisula of Michigan! Last week I had one disappear at Cleveland for almost a week.

I have also noticed a shart increase in the transit time for 1st class mail. 1stClass mail that used to be delivered in 2 or 3 days, now takes 5 or 6 days.


----------



## mko1024 (Feb 17, 2015)

I just had a package sent first class mail arrive after three weeks. It was apparently lost in the snow in PA.


----------



## Thud1023 (Feb 17, 2015)

I have spent 15 hrs on phone trying to resolve a $400 "lost" light. Also, a label torn off another package making it undeliverable..a large hole punctured in a third box, light gone..and tire treads across another envelope. This was all in ONE week! I barely have energy to type this complaint, but thought I would share. I have stopped using USPS when given a choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## nbp (Feb 17, 2015)

Traditionally, I always had very good service from USPS, but in the last 2 months or so I had two odd occurrences. Hoping its a fluke and not a new trend. The price for First Class and Priority Flat Rate can't be beat.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Feb 18, 2015)

I use to be the one that had zero problems with usps. They just lost all caps imho. With Netflix dvd, I used to get dvds in one day, and returns were received in one day. Now, for going on 6 weeks, there has been a slowdown that many with Netflix dvd service have experienced. What used to be one day service, is now 2-3 days. So you get 50-75 percent of the discs you used to get a week, and you pay the same.

Did Netflix and the USPS have a falling out?, .savethepostoffice.com/, August 16, 2013

First class mail delays take effect Monday, lansingstatejournal.com/, January 2, 2015

USPS Delays Scheduled Consolidations at Many Facilities, govexec.com/, January 5, 2015

Postal Service Network Rationalization Starting January 10th 2015, authorjwmetcalf.wordpress.com/, January 10, 2015

Phase 2 Network Rationalization, about.usps.com/


----------



## tjhabak (Feb 18, 2015)

Very good info there. I still haven't seen any reason yet, though for the sudden 3-4 week delay on shipments coming in from other countries.


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 18, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> A couple of weeks ago I saw the postal carrier pull up in front of my house. I was expecting a package so I walked out to meet him. When I approached his truck I saw he had already started to write a notice of attempted delivery. He hadn't even gotten out of his truck.



I would have reported that guy so fast.... Once a Postmaster starts looking at someone like that, the derogatories start appearing.

I sent a priority to New Jersey and the letter carrier did not go in to the building and wrote an attempted delivery. He had no idea who he was messing with and the recipient reviewed security camera footage, proving that the guy didn't even come inside. The package temporarily vanished without tracking. Postmaster got on the case and package re-appeared.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 18, 2015)

I had a female postal person for years and had no issues at all. She was promoted to Postmaster for another zip code and she was gone. 

The replacement guy was hit or miss. He moved to a post office across town and my delivery got much better. Recently read a news story that he was caught dumping mail into the woods along side of a road. They Postal investigation unit served a warrant on his home and found thousands of letters and packages. He received a 5 year sentence. 
http://www.postal-reporter.com/blog...mployee-sentenced-stealing-20000-pieces-mail/

My only complaint now is that I'm the next to last home on the delivery route.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 18, 2015)

The package that had the five day shipping hub layover (according to online tracking) was an alarm clock I purchased online from Best Buy. They shipped it via UPS. However, I learned from my local UPS employee/driver they had handed it over to the local USPS for its final leg of the journey. 

My UPS man also told me he has about 150 packages a day he deliveres to my local post office. Then they conduct the last leg of the delivery. He said someone at the post office told him NOT to deliver to them before noon. That way they don't have to deliver the packages until the next day.

I used to be amazed by the great service of Priority Mail. It hasn't taken postal employees long to diminish its level of quality. 

~ Chance


----------



## Lite_me (Feb 18, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The package that had the five day shipping hub layover (according to online tracking) was an alarm clock I purchased online from Best Buy. They shipped it via UPS. However, I learned from my local UPS employee/driver they had handed it over to the local USPS for its final leg of the journey.
> 
> *My UPS man also told me he has about 150 packages a day he deliveres to my local post office. Then they conduct the last leg of the delivery.* He said someone at the post office told him NOT to deliver to them before noon. That way they don't have to deliver the packages until the next day.
> 
> ...


Yes. This is what I was told happened to my Amazon package in my post #7 above. Amazon informed me that UPS carried it to my local post office for final delivery. They dropped it off there sometime Mon. Monday was my scheduled delivery date. Tracking had it marked as delivered on Mon when I checked it that evening. I was here all day, no package. Tuesday is when I contacted Amazon. I waited till Wed, today, and it was delivered this morning. 

It appears that this UPS hand-off to the post office is becoming the norm. Probably on just the smaller packages.

I will say though, I've had a few items lately delivered on Sunday by USPS. Those were Amazon orders placed on Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## aginthelaw (Feb 18, 2015)

Don't get me started! I'm waiting on a light now that seems to be taking a tour of the state. It was in the local sort facility 4 miles away now it's in another 15 miles away. Instead of it going from that sort facility to my local office, it has gone back to the original facility, to be transferred to the local office. 

I've had one 2-day package show up in the 2 day time period...out of twenty! I've seen package tracking bounce packages back & forth between the original shipping facility to the sort facility & back 2-3 times before it left the state


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tjhabak (Feb 18, 2015)

Has anyone tried any other service? Especially for international shipments, I was going to look into DHL, FedEx...anybody else?


----------



## mattheww50 (Feb 18, 2015)

There are a number of issues with DHL, Fedex and UPS for International Services. First they are often a MULTIPLE of the USPS International Express Mail price, but that is only the beginning the costs.
When an International item comes in via Post, the Customs and Excise people decide if it is worth their trouble to levy any import duties or taxes. On small items, they generally don't bother. Fedex, DHL and UPS do their own customs clearance. They are obligagted by law to charge the relevant duties and taxes, and then they charge you or your customer for the honor of having done so. Yes DHL, FEDEX and UPS all work pretty well internationally. 

I emphasize the pretty well, I have had some Fedex Parcels go off the rails in particularly unpleasant ways, I had one that was seized in India because of argument between customs and Fedex that was unrelated to anything we were doing. It was a licensed export, so I was obligated to report the 'loss' and let Fedex explain it. Fedex claimed I had improperly filled out the export documentation. I reminded them this type of export required very specific declarations, valuations and documentation in accordance with US Law. Fedex eventually apologized and acknowledged that the export documenation was in fact correct, and in accordance with US Law. I had another package that got on an Air France airplane in Dubai from Kuwait, and wasn't seen again for 3 months! It took Fedex almost two weeks to figure out that EVERY parcel that got onto the Air France flight was in fact missing! It took another 8 weeks to find it, and then when it go the US, it was delayed again because it was mis-sorted just to add insult to injury


----------



## blah9 (Feb 18, 2015)

I've been disappointed by USPS for the last couple years or so. I haven't lost too many packages, but the tracking consistently underestimates the shipping times.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Feb 19, 2015)

If you're going to use ups or fedex, you get a discount if you get an account with them. I got tired of ups adding charges after the fact so I mainly use fedex for my packages. I can print out labels and just have to drop it off (another option is to schedule a pickup - did this once).


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 19, 2015)

A point of clarification on UPS having the USPS doing the final drop-off of packages.

This service is called SurePost and is sold as an economy service. http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/resources/track/sp_definition.html

Just because a vendor offers UPS shipping, you need to ask just what "service" is being offered.


----------



## Tana (Feb 19, 2015)

Any chance that recent delays from and to Europe is due to - snow ???


----------



## Tana (Feb 19, 2015)

Similar subject in another thread:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?397631-Hong-Kong-post-to-USA-delay


----------



## JPA261 (Feb 19, 2015)

I agree with USPS shipping going down. I m suppose to expect a light today after paying for 2 day shipping and still not here. If I paying for this shipping I expect it to be here in 2 days! Now, hopefully I get my HDS light before I go on vacation.


----------



## cland72 (Feb 19, 2015)

I have noticed a little bit of an increase in transit times compared to what I was used to 2-4 years ago. I know their budget is in shambles - perhaps they are eliminating all OT, which is resulting in slower movement of packages?


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 19, 2015)

I sent someone stuff and the package was seized at the distant end. User was incorrectly told that he needed to pay money. User said "no way." Package was returned to sender. It took 2 and a half months to return. Somehow, it ended up getting a German label on it. Germany. Wow.

I sent someone some little stuff, package literally took a vacation in the Bahamas for over 1 month of sitting there in the Bahamas. It then took a trek through the Australian Outback. I kid you not. I watched the tracking page in utter disbelief. Somehow it started getting funny. Nothing you can do but laugh, right? The guy who's stuff was lost was 100% cool about it. He ended up getting it.

I am jealous of my packages. They take better vacations than I do. Did I anger the Postal Gods or something? I had a Miami take a detour to Canada one time. Toronto is a great town, but that's NOT WHERE IT WAS ADDRESSED TO GO.

Another time, they took it upon themselves to print out a new label and put it over my label. It was supposed to go to Texas and ended up taking a tour of the Appalachians. They ended up giving up and returning it to sender. I thought I made a mistake, checked records... they relabeled it with an incorrect lable. My original label was underneath on a virgin box.

Grr.


----------



## cland72 (Feb 19, 2015)

MV, that is exactly why I don't ship internationally. What a PITA.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Feb 19, 2015)

tjhabak said:


> Very good info there. I still haven't seen any reason yet, though for the sudden 3-4 week delay on shipments coming in from other countries.



Did you know the West coast CA ports are on strike? There's 30-40+ container ships still at sea with thousands of containers sitting at the ports not moving. I'd bet anything coming/going from the far east is going to be a while unless you ship Air freight/Mail


----------



## XeRay (Feb 19, 2015)

Regarding European shipments. Right now the Euro is devalued about 20% from last summer. So I bet exports to USA from Europe have skyrocketed since the buying power of the dollar has improved by 20% against the Euro. 2015 and likely forward are the time to take a European vacation, 20% more buying power, right now. It is being predicted to reach parity (Euro vs Dollar being about equal) in 2016 so waiting could make it even better in 2016 or latter. Its a crap shoot so you might not want to wait. But now is a very good time to buy products priced in Euros.


----------



## chazz (Feb 19, 2015)

I have always had the worst luck with USPS, have had many items lost, and _if_ the item has tracking the updates are few and slow, I just thought they have always been bad. Lately I only ship USPS if it is substantially cheaper (and always get "tracking"), otherwise I will go with UPS or Fed-Ex. If nothing else, you would think that USPS could just copy what is working for the other guys instead of slowly becoming obsolete. Like any business, if you do not change with the times you end up falling by the wayside. Makes me think of Blockbuster video rental stores...


----------



## XeRay (Feb 19, 2015)

chazz said:


> I have always had the worst luck with USPS, have had many items lost, and _if_ the item has tracking the updates are few and slow, I just thought they have always been bad. Lately I only ship USPS if it is substantially cheaper (and always get "tracking"), otherwise I will go with UPS or Fed-Ex. If nothing else, you would think that USPS could just copy what is working for the other guys instead of slowly becoming obsolete. Like any business, if you do not change with the times you end up falling by the wayside. Makes me think of Blockbuster video rental stores...



Its their low prices that keep them in the game, the only thing that keeps them in the game.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 19, 2015)

XeRay said:


> Its their low prices that keep them in the game, the only thing that keeps them in the game.



The thing that keeps them in the game is that they deliver to every address in the USA. The monopoly they have for mail delivery ensures that there will be a presence.

I have to say that while two day delivery doesn't actually mean two day they do a fairly decent job on package delivery. 

Try shipping 65 pounds via any carrier than USPS for $12.95. I send all of my used machine tools for recycle for $12.95. 

Common carriers like FedEx Ground, UPS Freight and Con-Way will only cut me a deal once I get over 750 pounds, then I have to trailer the load to them. USPS picks up at the house as long as they get notice in advance.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 19, 2015)

XeRay said:


> Its their low prices that keep them in the game, the only thing that keeps them in the game.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the USPS subsidized by taxes? They certainly aren't operating at a profit.

~ Chance


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 19, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the USPS subsidized by taxes? They certainly aren't operating at a profit.
> 
> ~ Chance



The USPS was required by Congress to set monies aside to pay for future pension and health care costs. The last number I saw was upwards of 5 billion dollars a year. If the USPS could operate like the rest of government, they would show a profit.

For fiscal 2013, the USPS actually made around 800 million dollars. No numbers have been posted for 2014.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 19, 2015)

> *WASHINGTON* — The U.S. Postal Service ended the first quarter of its 2014 fiscal year (Oct. 1, 2013 – Dec. 31, 2013) with a net loss of $354 million. This marks the 19th of the last 21 quarters that it has sustained a loss. Though the Postal Service has been able to grow revenue by capitalizing on opportunities in Shipping and Package Services and has aggressively reduced operating costs, losses continue to mount due to the persistent decline of higher-margin First-Class Mail, stifling legal mandates, and its inflexible business and governance models.
> 
> http://about.usps.com/news/national-releases/2014/pr14_006.htm



You sure?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 19, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> You sure?



Yep, I'm sure.
Taken from the financial report Sept 2014


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 19, 2015)

Ok, now I understand. If the USPS wasn't forced to deposit money into their employees Retiree Health Benefit Fund they would be operating at a profit. 

Carrying that logic a little further.....
Just think how much profit their books would show if they didn't have to pay their employees. 

~ Chance


----------



## oneinthaair (Feb 20, 2015)

USPS is Government run what do Yall expect!

USPS has been really going down hill lately! 

It usually takes 2-day priority 4 days or more on my end.

I order some GITD switch boots tracking says delivered in mail box but they're no where to be found. Talk to the mail lady she says she put it in there, but who knows...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## dc38 (Feb 24, 2015)

What about having a notice AND mail left in a "receptacle" that was apparently "blocked"? Laziness. Federal agents lying to the public. Even over something as simple as mail. Not to mention, I had someone home who let me know the bell was never rung. LAZY MUDDABEECHUSS.

On a side note, many off hour mail drivers are now privatized/third parties and are not subject to the same regulations as a US federal agent or postmaster, but can exercise almost the same level of benefits. These include after 7 pm drivers, sunday drivers.


----------



## Illum (Feb 24, 2015)

On a whim I chose USPS over UPS on my last online order just to see if it gets here quicker, for two weeks now it moved from SAN JOSE, CA to OAKLAND, CA to SPRINGFIELD, MA then back to SAN JOSE, CA.
A mailman actually drove it out on Sunday last week to drop it off. What did it say on the package? 2-Day Priority. I kinda just gave up hoping for things like that now, when it arrives it arrives.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 25, 2015)

Unions, guaranteeing job security for many who don't deserve it. 

~ Chance


----------



## maro69camaro (Feb 26, 2015)

Their quality has flat sucked since the new year. I had a package ETA was last Monday and still hasn't moved since Saturday. 5 packages in total coming right now and none of my tracking is moving or getting updated. I hate you USPS


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Feb 27, 2015)

I had a USPS package go missing a few weeks ago. Never happened to me before. The tracking said "delivered" and I had nothing. I checked outside for the package within 20 minutes of the time they claim they delivered, so theft is highly unlikely. Probably just dumped at the wrong address or kept by the postal worker. Luckily, the purchase was from Knifecenter and they took fully professional care of the situation.


----------



## tjhabak (Feb 27, 2015)

Well...here's another one from this past week. I made a swap with a list member from Germany for some small items. Within 10 days, he PM'ed to tell me he recieved the package I had sent him. Two more weeks went by and I hadn't recieved anything, until he sent me an email. He said hey, that package is at your local post office after they attempted to deliver it and left a notice. I did not recieve a notice, and if it had not been for the list member's email, I'd have had absolutely no idea. When I went to the post office to pick it up, the clerk said she could tell that the carrier never even bothered to fill out the notice form because there would have been a stub attached to the package. So the carrier didn't feel like getting out of the truck and walking up the driveway at a time when my wife was home to answer the door and sign for the package. And furthermore was too lazy to even fill out the slip and leave it in the mailbox.


----------



## bladesmith3 (Feb 27, 2015)

the USPS just lost a package filled with custom lights and drop-ins from a member in nova scotia. it made it to Denver over 2 weeks ago and then disappeared from the system. that really bummed me out. the one of a kind light was a gift. so long story short... yes USPS is **** poor. I have been checking out shipping from the competition.


----------



## Eric242 (Feb 28, 2015)

cland72 said:


> MV, that is exactly why I don't ship internationally. What a PITA.


After reading this thread it doesn´t sound like a problem with int´l shipping but rather with USPS in general which is bound to happen with domestic shipping as well. Best to deliver everything in person now 

I was the one trading with tjhabak and his shipment (first class int´l) arrived in the usual timeframe. Also a shipment from the sandwhich shoppe (first class int´l with delivery confirmation) arrived within 8 days only this week. On the other hand I recently thought a shipment from datiLED was lost for sure. I never had an int´l shipment take longer than 4 weeks. After 5 I contacted him to let him know his lightengine was lost in the postal nirvana and that I´d take the hit since I opted for first class int´l shipping. Well, after 5.5 weeks it finaly arrived. Right now I am waiting for an Oveready shipment (2x18650 DB cell tube) which was shipped exactly 4 weeks ago. I´d opt for int´l express mail but most of the time it wouldn´t be reasonable if compared to the value of the item/s shipped.

On february 23nd I shipped a light from germany to the US. Arrived within two days at ISC new york on the 25th. Than it took three days from ISC NY to brooklyn. I wonder how long the actual delivery within the US will take (granted, the US is a much vaster country than germany and I don´t expect everything to get delivered within one or two days like most of the shipments handled with Deutsche Post are).

Eric


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 28, 2015)

tjhabak said:


> When I went to the post office to pick it up, the clerk said she could tell that the carrier never even bothered to fill out the notice form because there would have been a stub attached to the package. So the carrier didn't feel like getting out of the truck and walking up the driveway at a time when my wife was home to answer the door and sign for the package. And furthermore was too lazy to even fill out the slip and leave it in the mailbox.



This is *exactly* what you report to your local postmaster, or else it will keep happening. Every time something like this goes unreported to the Postmaster, it will happen again guaranteed.



bladesmith3 said:


> the USPS just lost a package filled with custom lights and drop-ins from a member in nova scotia. it made it to Denver over 2 weeks ago and then disappeared from the system. that really bummed me out. the one of a kind light was a gift. so long story short... yes USPS is **** poor. I have been checking out shipping from the competition.



The more that it's a box full of one of a kind, irreplaceable, and a whole lot of work and aggravation to get into one box, the more I am inclined for "next day"/"priority express" type service. At the very least, it's less time for something to go wrong.

The logic is that if it's a small box full of 150 hours of combined labor, then the more it's worth the $60-$90 bucks for ASAP-type service.


----------



## bladesmith3 (Feb 28, 2015)

it is sad that you have to bribe the USPS an extra $60-$90 to do the job that you are paying them to do. INSURANCE MONEY IS NOT THE SAME AS A HANDMADE GIFT.. AN AS A SIDE NOTE.. I HAVE HAD OVERNIGHT AND EXPRESS MAIL PACKAGES GO MISSING AND DELIVERED TO THE WRONG ADDRESS.


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 28, 2015)

bladesmith3 said:


> INSURANCE MONEY IS NOT THE SAME AS A HANDMADE GIFT..



I agree. An insurance check isn't the same as all the time and effort.



bladesmith3 said:


> AN AS A SIDE NOTE.. I HAVE HAD OVERNIGHT AND EXPRESS MAIL PACKAGES GO MISSING AND DELIVERED TO THE WRONG ADDRESS.



Me too, but it's less likely. "Signature required" reduces this, as well as delivering to a local post office and NOT a street address. If it's one-of-a-kind and basically irreplaceable, look into "Post Office General Delivery." Recipient does not require a PO box to do this.


----------



## bladesmith3 (Feb 28, 2015)

THAT IS REDICULOUS!!!!!!! YOU THINK THAT PAYING EXTRA AND THEN HAVING A HANDICAPPED GUY DRIVE ALL THE WAY ACROSS TOWN BOTH WAYS AND STAND ON THE POST OFFICE LINE FOR AN HOUR JUST TO GET THE PACKAGE THAT I ALREADY PAID TO BE DELIVERED TO MY DOOR????? THIS IS WHAT IS GOING WRONG WITH THIS COUNTRY. MAKING EXCUSES FOR A COMPANY AND PEOPLE DOING A CRAPPY JOB. I GIVE UP.


Me too, but it's less likely. "Signature required" reduces this, as well as delivering to a local post office and NOT a street address. If it's one-of-a-kind and basically irreplaceable, look into "Post Office General Delivery." Recipient does not require a PO box to do this.[/QUOTE]


----------



## thedoc007 (Feb 28, 2015)

I've shipped over 80 packages in the last year, most with USPS first-class. Haven't had a single one go missing. Only one had a significant delay (USPS coded it as a bad address, even though it wasn't, and it was returned to me after a couple weeks). I recently shipped a package to Sweden (international first-class, from MI, USA) and it arrived in two business days. Definitely set a new record - not bad for under $20.

I've also received a fairly large number of packages...other than groceries, which I get locally, virtually everything I buy gets shipped direct to me. There are occasionally unexplained delays, and you definitely have to take the delivery estimates with a grain of salt. Again, though, I've had only one package go missing...and I'm not sure that was the fault of USPS.

This is not to say that service could not be improved, and I'm sorry that some of you have had repeat problems. The best thing is to report repeat issues to your local office. There are bad or careless people in every organization, and good information can help weed them out (or at the very least, let them know they can't get away with it indefinitely). 

I will say that tracking is lousy in comparison to the courier services (FedEx, UPS, etc.), but that is a long-standing issue, not a recent development. It is a lot cheaper, for many items, so I am willing to put up with that. I have not seen any general decline in quality/reliability.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 28, 2015)

Over the years, I've had the USPS take 9 days to deliver certified mail from a post office located 6 miles from the destination PO. Also when I used to mail credit card payments a week to ten days before the due date, I've had the credit card company claim they never received the payment. These again were certified mail with receipt request.

The way around the receipt request is registered mail as every step of the way they have to be signed from. They the PO can't complain about paying the insurance claim as the value is declared. 

Like thedoc007, I probably get most of the items I need via the net and sent USPS. Yes, the tracking info from the PO is close to worthless other than to know that they picked the item up and you'll get it sometime within the week. Rarely I have problems with delivery. 

Two companies that have their act together on shipping, McMaster Carr and NewEgg for computer parts. McMaster uses UPS and ships in most cases over night on the cheap. New Egg, ships from both east and west cost warehouses and for metropolitan areas uses an outfit called Lasership. I placed an order for a couple of hard drives on Saturday evening and Lasership delivered Sunday morning. Not bad for a flat $5.00 shipping fee.

My postman (the regular one) drives up the driveway and knocks on the door for my package delivery. Can't complain about his service. Also helps to have cold drinks for him in the summertime when he makes normal mail deliveries.


----------



## desmobob (Feb 28, 2015)

I live in a rural area with no large cities nearby and do a LOT of mail-ordering. I've had nothing but excellent service from the USPS, UPS, and FEDEX. I think in rural areas, the employees of these organizations are working for their friends, neighbors and relatives, and are conscientious. Maybe in urban areas the employee attitudes are different? Don't know...

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 1, 2015)

bladesmith3 said:


> THAT IS REDICULOUS!!!!!!! YOU THINK THAT PAYING EXTRA AND THEN HAVING A HANDICAPPED GUY DRIVE ALL THE WAY ACROSS TOWN BOTH WAYS AND STAND ON THE POST OFFICE LINE FOR AN HOUR JUST TO GET THE PACKAGE THAT I ALREADY PAID TO BE DELIVERED TO MY DOOR????? THIS IS WHAT IS GOING WRONG WITH THIS COUNTRY. MAKING EXCUSES FOR A COMPANY AND PEOPLE DOING A CRAPPY JOB. I GIVE UP.



YO! Your cap lock in on? :nana:

~ Chance


----------



## Tana (Mar 10, 2015)

For what it's worth it, it seems like they are catching up...

Two packages shipped my way on 23rd Feb arrived on 9th of March, so 14 days... not bad for First Class airmail...

Same from my end, shipped two packages on 28th of Feb and they showed up at NYC on 4th of March... they should've been delivered either today or tomorrow, with some luck...

However... three packages shipped between 1st of Jan and beginning of March from US addresses to me seem to be laying in some USPS hangar just waiting their turn to be sorted and forwarded to Europe... c'mon, USPS !!!


----------



## more_vampires (Mar 10, 2015)

Tana said:


> However... three packages shipped between 1st of Jan and beginning of March from US addresses to me seem to be laying in some USPS hangar just waiting their turn to be sorted and forwarded to Europe... c'mon, USPS !!!



USPS is kind of insane with international. If I sent something to Toronto, Canada it has to make a stop in Miami, USA for some bizarre reason.


----------



## dc38 (Mar 10, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> USPS is kind of insane with international. If I sent something to Toronto, Canada it has to make a stop in Miami, USA for some bizarre reason.



There are some bulk paths that save them time and sorting...miami is a POL, and many hubs filter through that one for export. Its like making connecting trains and connecting flights vs direct flights costing exorbitantly more.


----------



## Eric242 (Mar 10, 2015)

Tana said:


> Two packages shipped my way on 23rd Feb arrived on 9th of March, so 14 days... not bad for First Class airmail...


At the end of february I received a sandwhich shoppe order that was shipped first class int´l in just 7 days  My Overady order posted on january 30th still didn´t arrive though..... I don´t think it´s going to show up anymore. That will be the second time an Overady shipment got lost  (the first time was a few years ago though).

Eric


----------



## Tana (Mar 10, 2015)

Eric242 said:


> At the end of february I received a sandwhich shoppe order that was shipped first class int´l in just 7 days  My Overady order posted on january 30th still didn´t arrive though..... I don´t think it´s going to show up anymore. That will be the second time an Overady shipment got lost  (the first time was a few years ago though).
> 
> Eric



I wouldn't lose the hope, Eric... Everything from 1st of Jan to end of Feb was delayed and it was probably just piling up in NYC hanger or somewhere... when stuff like that happens, it's logical to split the force and then have one group take care of preset shipments and get back on the horse in delivering as normal then other group, smaller or bigger, attacks that huge pile of stuff... Your package is not alone, I'm sure that, beside few shipped my way, there are other EU/Intl members here who are in the same situation...

But we all know that even when everything was OK, there were situations when package would show up like 2 months later - probably just slipped beside sorting table/machine then when cleaning happened (or someone dropped something else then noticed package on the ground/in the corner) they found it and forwarded it to proper address...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 24, 2015)

Victory lap!?

~ Chance


----------



## NoNotAgain (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll raise you a Samsung monitor.


----------



## Eric242 (Mar 25, 2015)

If it wouldn´t decrease the service even more, these guys deserve four flat tires each day......or being laid off conesquently for their **** poor work ethic.



Tana said:


> I wouldn't lose the hope, Eric...


Still not here..... I would bet you the contents if the shipment that it´s lost but that would be seriously bad for me since I would be out of the merchindising I ordered either way 

Eric


----------



## Tana (Mar 25, 2015)

Same here... no package shipped from 1st of Jan until mid Feb made it to me... they are still MIA...

All sent later first were just delayed but last two seemed to be back to normal, 12-15 days with First Class...



Eric242 said:


> If it wouldn´t decrease the service even more, these guys deserve four flat tires each day......or being laid off conesquently for their **** poor work ethic.
> 
> 
> Still not here..... I would bet you the contents if the shipment that it´s lost but that would be seriously bad for me since I would be out of the merchindising I ordered either way
> ...


----------



## Lite_me (Mar 25, 2015)

Had an Amazon Prime package scheduled to be delivered today. Final delivery by USPS. Amazon tracking listed it was dropped of at my local PO just after noon, today.. and on schedule. It's my understanding that they deliver up till 8:00PM. 

I needed.. or at least wanted the item for a small get-together later tonight.

No delivery.

````````````
Edit to add: Just a follow up, it was delivered the next day.


----------



## desmobob (Mar 25, 2015)

Lite_me said:


> Had an Amazon Prime package scheduled to be delivered today. Final delivery by USPS. Amazon tracking listed it was dropped of at my local PO just after noon, today.. and on schedule. It's my understanding that they deliver up till 8:00PM.
> 
> I needed.. or at least wanted the item for a small get-together later tonight.
> 
> No delivery.



This happens all the time with my Amazon Prime stuff. UPS or FedEx, or whoever the first carrier is, delivers the stuff to the Post Office very late in the morning or early in the afternoon, well after the USPS carriers have left to make their deliveries that day. It's Amazon's fault for using cheap service involving different carriers. If they shipped these orders purely through UPS, USPS, or FedEx, it would cut a full day off the delivery time. They know it.

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## HotWire (Mar 25, 2015)

I thought it was just me! I lose stuff regularly with usps.... Lost a tool from the UK last week. Packages left at the wrong addresses all the time.... I used to prefer usps over FedEx and UPS.... That is no longer true! UPS and Fedex have not dropped the ball for me. I have a package somewhere in the mist right now. It was shipped on Monday from Florida and usps marked it "Delivered" on Tuesday! I live in California! Don't have it. Can't track it....


----------



## recDNA (Mar 26, 2015)

My wife had some valuable bonds sent with signature verification required. We got the notification in our mail on a Tuesday and planned to pick them up on Thursday after work. When she got to the post office the first clerk rummaged around for a while and said maybe out for delivery. We never get deliveries after 4 so she asked for manager. He came out and stared at the notification and went back and rummaged some more. Finally a third rep came out and explained that an entire basket of signature required items had been prematurely returned to their senders! No number to check to see if sender actually received them. Nothing. "Just wait a week and check if sender got them back". Isn't that great? Now it was around Christmastime so my guess is the storage area was filled and to avoid bother some idiot just sent everything back. Thousands of dollars were at stake and we didn't even have a verfication number to prove sender received them back. We finally got our bonds last week. There was a lot of needless worry in the meantime.

I used to ask purchasers to allow me to add signature verfication on expensive items to protect both of us. Now I'll have to think twice.


----------



## more_vampires (Mar 26, 2015)

HotWire said:


> I thought it was just me! I lose stuff regularly with usps.... Lost a tool from the UK last week. Packages left at the wrong addresses all the time.... I used to prefer usps over FedEx and UPS.... That is no longer true! UPS and Fedex have not dropped the ball for me. I have a package somewhere in the mist right now. It was shipped on Monday from Florida and usps marked it "Delivered" on Tuesday! I live in California! Don't have it. Can't track it....



Call USPS customer service, 800-275-8777, and begin an investigation. Most likely, it will magically appear within a few days of you doing this. Have tracking number handy. Politely point out that it was mistakenly marked delivered and it's still out there somewhere.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Mar 26, 2015)

recDNA said:


> My wife had some valuable bonds sent with signature verification required. We got the notification in our mail on a Tuesday and planned to pick them up on Thursday after work. When she got to the post office the first clerk rummaged around for a while and said maybe out for delivery. We never get deliveries after 4 so she asked for manager. He came out and stared at the notification and went back and rummaged some more. Finally a third rep came out and explained that an entire basket of signature required items had been prematurely returned to their senders! No number to check to see if sender actually received them. Nothing. "Just wait a week and check if sender got them back". Isn't that great? Now it was around Christmastime so my guess is the storage area was filled and to avoid bother some idiot just sent everything back. Thousands of dollars were at stake and we didn't even have a verification number to prove sender received them back. We finally got our bonds last week. There was a lot of needless worry in the meantime.
> 
> I used to ask purchasers to allow me to add signature verification on expensive items to protect both of us. Now I'll have to think twice.



Whenever you have a high value item, USPS Registered Mail is the way to go. You can purchase insurance in any valuation. That's how a lot of jewels are sent. Unlike certified mail, registered requires a signature hand off every step of the way and a scan. Sort of like a hand receipt that the military uses for equipment reassignment.

Due to work schedules, my USPS priority packages would frequently get sent back as undeliverable. When the post office is only open from 8:00AM to 5:00PM and you are working 6 or 7 days a week, 12 hours a day, running 15 miles to the PO takes a back seat instead of eating lunch.

Both FedEx and UPS alow you to sign a release allowing them to leave a package unattended at your door. I had a steel ammo can that I modified with an internal lock to leave my packages in. Once the lid is closed, only a key or crow bar could open the box. The PO would not leave my packages in either this box or my large locking mail box.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 26, 2015)

Not my choice. Sender chose postage method. Good tip though. Second time they sent it regular mail with a stamp.


----------



## PhotoJim (Mar 26, 2015)

Maybe I'm lucky, but I've had good luck with the USPS. I live in Canada but I have a PO box in the nearest Montana town.

Stuff arrives on time pretty consistently. Outgoing mail seems pretty quick too. Maybe I'm comparing everything to what I'm used to in Canada, but I've zero complaints.


----------



## chaosdsm (Mar 26, 2015)

[knock on wood] I've never had a problem with USPS service [/knock on wood] other than tracking info not always updating. International orders are delivered within 2 normal working days of receipt by USPS, and I only use Priority Mail service when shipping. Shipped a package couple months ago on a Friday afternoon going to California, it was delivered Monday morning. I have shipped & received several next day deliveries with Priority Mail when receiver / shipping location was within about 600 miles of my home. 

But then again, I know both delivery drivers (regular & sub driver) & have talked to them on multiple occasions.


----------



## Laurin (Mar 28, 2015)

I've had couple of shipment to us from eu andmust admit it take 3-4 weeks to delivery. And I use most expensive insured and tracked shipping. I hope will be better.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Mar 29, 2015)

Recently, I ordered an item online (roughtly a $40 order) and the mail lady knocked on my door with the package and wanted postage due before delivery (iirc it was $2.00 and change). It had normal package with a mailing label on it and she said it had postage due. I said no, and she said she'd mark it refused. I emailed the NC company and long story short (couple emails back and forth) they immediately resent the item (as the original was on the way back). Why would it have postage due?


----------



## Jumpmaster (Mar 29, 2015)

5S8Zh5 said:


> Why would it have postage due?



If they guessed at the weight and paid for/printed the postage for...say...4 ounces...and then the actual, real shipping weight was more than 4 ounces, the PO will try to deliver it with the additional postage due from the recipient.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 27, 2015)

As usual, I'm sitting here at work waiting for a package that is "On Time - Out for Delivery". The mail always comes by 10am, and I have nothing yet. I'm not hopeful.

Totally useless tracking; I wish they would stop it altogether.


----------



## Capolini (Apr 27, 2015)

I agree w/ the title since I have been a flashaholic! In the last 3 years the USPS has been getting progressively worse and more inconsistent! The last year has been the WORST!

Lets just focus on the "Here and Now",,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,in this case...NOT HERE!!!

Illumns sent me some IMR 18350's on Tuesday 4.21.2015. It usually takes 2 days sometimes 3 days for First class,,when the USPS are doing there job! Eventually when it is processed through San Jose it is suppose to go DIRECTLY to Philadelphia then out to the burbs where I live.

For some UNKNOWN reason it went North 50 miles to Oakland, CA. It has been there since Wednesday. No updates,,No movement.:shakehead:shakehead:shakehead

It SHOULD have been here on Thursday or Friday. It is for my EC11. The only good news is I can use 16340 IMR's.

This is a guess,I would say there success rate for on time delivery is ~80/85%. THAT SUCKS when your getting/sending out a decent amount of packages!

*THEY ARE SOOOO UNPREDICTABLE*

I lied!! Digress to their last F,,UP. Last January Ten days went by w/ no package! I contacted Craig from illumns. He refunded me. The next day[11th day] the package came!!! It was 2 K'power High drains. I called Craig and told him that the batteries came and I needed to refund his refund!!! He said don't worry about it,,keep the batteries and the refund!,,,,,,,,,,,So sometimes the USPS screw ups bring the best out of people,,,,,,,,,,,not me,,,,,,I just get more frustrated with them!


----------



## Eric242 (Apr 27, 2015)

Capolini said:


> I agree w/ the title since I have been a flashaholic! In the last 3 years the USPS has been getting progressively worse and more inconsistent! The last year has been the WORST!


But hey, at least they are charging more every year, right?


----------



## bartko09 (Apr 27, 2015)

USPS is a scam and should be put to rest like any disfunctional service. Another example of the gov not being able to run a candy store. They're late on a package or two a week and I only receive 4 or 5 things. But when it's insured or they get hit with a penalty for being late, they're on time everytime. Never use them unless there's no other options.


----------



## magellan (Apr 27, 2015)

I personally haven't had any problems, but have heard about them. I do get a lot of packages so will not be surprised if one or two disappear.


----------



## magellan (Apr 27, 2015)

bartko09 said:


> USPS is a scam and should be put to rest like any disfunctional service. Another example of the gov not being able to run a candy store. They're late on a package or two a week and I only receive 4 or 5 things. But when it's insured or they get hit with a penalty for being late, they're on time everytime. Never use them unless there's no other options.



Actually running a candy store is not so simple. There are hundreds, even thousands of different kinds of candies to choose from, and they all have different profit margins. Some candies aren't that profitable but you have to carry them because they're expected to, but they generate traffic which can lead to impulse buying which is an important factor in candy consumption. Sort of like the "loss leader" idea in other consumer businesses.

I'm no fan of the post office, but even a candy store has its complexities which are easy to overlook. Maybe a lemonade stand.


----------



## 1DaveN (Apr 27, 2015)

I think the USPS has put in some less expensive options that take a lot longer. Sometimes shipments from California take two days, sometimes eight (I'm in upstate NY) - I've assumed that two days is First Class and longer is whatever service costs the least. If you get the slow shipping, that includes useless tracking that goes from "shipped" to "delivered" with no updates or delivery estimate in between.

Interestingly, I'm getting Amazon Prime shipments from USPS in one to two days, and they deliver on Sunday. I knew they had Sunday delivery in NYC, but I'm 350 miles from there and it was a surprise to me.


----------



## bartko09 (Apr 27, 2015)

magellan said:


> I'm no fan of the post office, but even a candy store has its complexities which are easy to overlook. Maybe a lemonade stand.



LOL! Touché! I was in a hurry hahahaha!!


----------



## magellan (Apr 27, 2015)

bartko09 said:


> LOL! Touché! I was in a hurry hahahaha!!





Actually, the question of for profit vs. government run post offices and mail delivery is not so simple, either.

One reason why the USPS has successful competitors like Fedex and UPS is that they benefit from a previously existing road infra structure paid for by tax dollars. If they had to pay for those roads they wouldn't be here. In third world countries with poor road infrastructure private mail delivery companies have largely not worked out because they're not profitable enough. So it is a government operation that is run at somewhat of a loss.

What with the advent of the Internet the amount of physical mail has declined dramatically, which is one reason the USPS is having trouble. Fewer permanent employees are being hired, and they're not getting the wages and bennies that the previous generation got. More and more poorly paid contractors are being substituted. They're going thru a no doubt painful period of consolidation, and I don't know where it will end or how it will turn out. But in the private sector it's not so different either. Wages, salaries, and benefits aren't what they used to be there too.


----------



## blackbalsam (Apr 27, 2015)

Priority 2-day has turned in to a week. Over the past year their service has greatly declined.


----------



## SubLGT (Apr 27, 2015)

In the last 15 years, only one incoming package to my home was lost by USPS. And there was also an envelope with $60 cash in it that never made it to my mailbox. A recent monthly insurance payment required 14 days to make the trip from Spokane, WA to Seattle, WA (or maybe it got misplaced at the insurers sorting dept.)


----------



## NoNotAgain (Apr 27, 2015)

I just received a light from Vinh. 

The tracking info from Stamps.com shows that the USPS received the light on the 24th. From there, there were no updates until it was received in the large mail processing center outside Richmond VA on the 27th. The light was delivered to me today, also on the 27th.

The USPS tracking system causes the vast majority of the heart burn with deliveries. If they scanned every package like FedEx and UPS, you'd have a better idea on delivery status and date.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 27, 2015)

Stupid SOBs

*On Time*
Expected Delivery Day: Monday, April 27, 2015


April 27, 2015 , 9:04 pm 
 Delivery status not updated 

The delivery status for this item has not been updated as of April 27, 2015, 9:04 pm.


 April 27, 2015 , 7:04 am 
 Out for Delivery 
FORT WAYNE, IN 46808


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 28, 2015)

Here's a fun thing...apparently, the carriers in my area frequently don't change the setting on their scanners and sometimes scan entire bins of mail as "delivered" when it was supposed to be set to "Arrival at unit" or "Sorting complete" or something OTHER than "Delivered".

That makes for some frantic phone calls trying to track down where the package was "delivered" when it's sitting in a bin to be delivered still.

To be fair, UPS scanned a package as delivered about ten minutes before they got to my house...they only did that one time.

Also, my letter carrier was under the impression I had submitted a mail hold order, so I received no mail for about 4 days...then a package said "delivered" and there was nothing in my mailbox (AGAIN)...so when I called about it, they said, "yeah...you put in a mail hold order.....(very long pause)................right?" And I said that I hadn't put any such order in...then went up to the PO to pick up my four days of mail.

I've just about given up. I usually don't even get angry anymore...it's just not worth it. The only time I get upset is when they do that sort of stuff to the folks I sell items to...I want them to get my packages quickly, so it is irksome when something like that happens to delay it.


----------



## Capolini (Apr 28, 2015)

^^^^ I hear you!

The USPS where I live have ALSO scanned "Delivered" before its in my mail box! You know how flashaholics can be? Or at least this One!

They have done this a few times. I live in a condo and I guess he scans them when leaving his last place of delivery in order to be more efficient which actually causes more stress for a flashaholic! I always track my packages. So I track it,,,it says delivered. I go to the mail box and it is NOT there! I call the post office and they tell me what I just mentioned about him scanning delivered prior to getting to my location!:shakehead


----------



## markr6 (Apr 28, 2015)

Just don't say "Out for Delivery", provide a date, and say "On Time"...then not deliver it!!

If it said it arrived in my city at 7:50am, I could understand. Even though it's annoying being 1 mile away from me, I could see maybe they just didn't have time to process it off the truck.


----------



## Capolini (Apr 28, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Stupid SOBs
> 
> *On Time*
> Expected Delivery Day: Monday, April 27, 2015
> ...



lol!! I have experienced that one a few times. Usually means they forgot to make the last scan! My F'ing[That is short for FREAKING,,I don't curse!!] package still says "Departed Oakland",that was last Wednesday! I ordered another 18350 [AW] this time from Light Hound,,,,,I will probably get that by my Birthday[June 4th]!!!


----------



## recDNA (Apr 28, 2015)

There is a reason most of us use USPS vs Fedex or whoever. USPS is cheaper. You get what you pay for.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 28, 2015)

recDNA said:


> There is a reason most of us use USPS vs Fedex or whoever. USPS is cheaper. You get what you pay for.



I'm guessing their volume is a lot higher, so I try to go easy on them. But I always tend to get upset anyway!


----------



## recDNA (Apr 28, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I'm guessing their volume is a lot higher, so I try to go easy on them. But I always tend to get upset anyway!


I'd prefer to use Fedex when I sell a flashlight but nobody will pay for it so not much choice...


----------



## Capolini (Apr 28, 2015)

*Have you ever seen this message from the USPS!!!! LOL!!!

The tracking grid was in Orange and "IN TRANSIT AND DELAYED WAS IN BIG ORANGE LETTERS! 

NO FOOLING IT HAS BEEN DELAYED!

**I am willing to bet when it gets delivered, the final update will READ "Delivered on time"!!!**


*
Tracking Number: 9400110200882588405735 




*in transit, delayed*





*Product & Tracking Information*

*Postal Product:*



First-Class Package Service 
 
*Extra Svc:*




USPS Tracking™​ 
 
 

 Date & Time Status of Item Location April 28, 2015 , 4:38 pm Arrived at USPS Facility  PHILADELPHIA, PA 19176 
 The package is delayed and will not be delivered by the expected delivery date. An updated delivery date will be provided when available. Your item arrived at our USPS facility in PHILADELPHIA, PA 19176 on April 28, 2015 at 4:38 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination.
 April 23, 2015 , 12:57 pm Departed USPS Facility OAKLAND, CA 94615 April 23, 2015 , 5:34 am Arrived at USPS Origin Facility OAKLAND, CA 94615 April 23, 2015 , 4:19 am Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility SAN JOSE, CA 95131 April 22, 2015  , 4:13 pm Shipment Accepted SAN JOSE, CA 95134 April 22, 2015 , 1:58 pm Shipping Label Created SAN JOSE, CA 95131


----------



## NoNotAgain (Apr 28, 2015)

Looks like to me that they damaged your package and want you to sign off on them leaving it at your door step so that they can claim it was in perfect condition when they delivered it.


----------



## Capolini (Apr 28, 2015)

I live in a condo. This is Two- 18350 IMR,,,,small package. I have a good view of Our mail boxes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,as soon as I see him I will get it and make sure it is not damaged,,,,,,,,,If it is,,ILLUMNS will take care of me.

I am not fond of the USPS,,,,,,,,I also do not believe that[damaged and left at door step] will be the case,,,,,,,,,,,,it should have gone straight from San Jose to Philly. It got mis routed and probably lost for a few days!


----------



## NoNotAgain (Apr 28, 2015)

The only issues I've had with USPS was when I purchased some 2 1/2 gallon Blitz gas cans. One can made it to me, the second never showed up. USPS showed both being delivered. 

The second was a Penn reel that was shipped signature required. They attempted one delivery, then sent the reel back to the vendor. I ended up paying for FedEx shipping, terminal hold.


----------



## Capolini (May 1, 2015)

*Q: WHAT DO THE USPS AND FLASHAHOLICS HAVE IN COMMON?*

*A: THEY BOTH ARE KNOWN FOR THEIR UI's.

UI= USER INTERFACE
USPS "UI"= UNPREDICTABLE INCONSISTENT! 

**MY LATEST PACKAGE HAS not shown any movement[scans] in 3 days! Who knows it may show up today with only 2 scans from Texas and 1 by the mailman as he puts in in my mailbox,,,,,,,but I doubt it! *


----------



## Capolini (May 1, 2015)

It is therapeutic to have a thread like this. At least we can share our frustrations!

No matter what suggestions we make,,,,,,the only change is a negative one,,,,,,,,they are getting worse!

My package was due today,,MOVED 27 miles in Three[3] Days!!! It is still in Texas! Went from Alvin to Houston[27 miles!].:shakehead

*_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*





*in-transit*




Expected Delivery Day: Friday, May 1, 2015 

 
 

*Product & Tracking Information*

*Postal Product:*



First-Class Package Service 
 
*Extra Svc:*




USPS Tracking™​ 
 
 

 Date & Time Status of Item Location May 1, 2015 , 1:14 pm Arrived at USPS Origin Facility  NORTH HOUSTON, TX 77315 
 Your item arrived at our USPS origin facility in NORTH HOUSTON, TX 77315 on May 1, 2015 at 1:14 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination.
 April 28, 2015 , 5:27 pm Departed Post Office ALVIN, TX 77511 April 28, 2015 , 4:12 pm Picked Up ALVIN, TX 77511 April 28, 2015 , 11:55 am Shipping Label Created ALVIN, TX 77511


----------



## Capolini (May 5, 2015)

It is me again!!! lol! *I have a new word for the USPS,,,,,,"PATHETIC"!* This is the 7th day and it is yet to arrive!

The only update from 4 days ago is it is *IN TRANSIT-DELAYED!* Two additional scans below.

That is Two orders in row now. The only reason I ordered this AW IMR 18350 is because the 2 Efest IMR 18350 from illumns had not shown any movement for 5 days! Now this one is going to take even longer!  :laughing:




  May 4, 2015 , 1:29 am Departed USPS Facility  PHILADELPHIA, PA 19176 
 The package is delayed and will not be delivered by the expected delivery date. An updated delivery date will be provided when available. Your item departed our USPS facility in PHILADELPHIA, PA 19176 on May 4, 2015 at 1:29 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination.
 May 3, 2015 , 9:50 pm Arrived at USPS Facility PHILADELPHIA, PA 19176


*THIS IS A FIRST. WHEN IT ARRIVES IN PHILLY[19176]* *IN THE EARLY MORNING,1, 2, 3AM IT ALWAYS MAKES IT TO MY POST OFFICE WHICH IS 27 MILES AWAY BY 5 OR 6AM AND IS "OUT FOR DELIVERY" THAT MORNING.APPARENTLY THE USPS KEEPS ADDING PHASES OF THEIR INEPTNESS!

I wonder where the package went after "DEPARTING THE FACILITY IN PHILLY"? DID IT GO BACK TO TEXAS!!! TAKE A TRIP AROUND THE USA?!!

I know this will NOT happen,because of money. I wish all these distributors would switch to UPS or FEDX. I get my Dog Food online,,,,,without fail it arrives in 2 days using FEDX.I have 8 boxes of treats for CAPO arriving today! FREE SHIPPING OVER $49:thumbsup:.....IT CAN BE DONE IF THESE DEALERS STRIKE THE SAME DEAL AS CHEWY.COM! 
*


----------



## Capolini (May 6, 2015)

You guys must be working hard or have something better to do! COMBO of both.

9 days and still MIA!

My mailman told me [after discussing this] that the USPS is in Danger of losing their AMAZON account. He said if that happens he may as well look for another job!


----------



## ezzy (May 6, 2015)

I ordered a used cell phone off of ebay on the 30th of April so last Thursday and the seller shipped it out that next Friday at about 1pm through USPS priority mail. 
May 4, 2015 , 1:29 am
Departed USPS Facility
PHILADELPHIA, PA 19176 

Your item departed our USPS facility in PHILADELPHIA, PA 19176 on May 4, 2015 at 1:29 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination.


May 2, 2015 , 5:39 pm
Arrived at USPS Origin Facility
PHILADELPHIA, PA 19176 
May 1, 2015 , 2:53 pm
Departed Post Office
KING OF PRUSSIA, PA 19406 
May 1, 2015 , 1:11 pm
Picked Up
KING OF PRUSSIA, PA 19406 
May 1, 2015 , 11:59 am
Shipping Label Created
PHILADELPHIA, PA 19115 
May 1, 2015
Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS

However, my tracking page says nothing about delays so what's going on? I guess our packages are stuck in the middle of nowhere together, Capolini, both departed the same place and still haven't gotten anywhere.


----------



## NoNotAgain (May 6, 2015)

OK, Willis. Who stole the USPS truck? Have there been any truck fires in the area in the past couple of days?


----------



## desmobob (May 6, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> Who stole the USPS truck?



Newman and Kramer filled it with returnable bottles and headed to Michigan... they'll be back soon!

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## Capolini (May 6, 2015)

ezzy said:


> I ordered a used cell phone off of ebay on the 30th of April so last Thursday and the seller shipped it out that next Friday at about 1pm through USPS priority mail.
> May 4, 2015 , 1:29 am
> Departed USPS Facility
> PHILADELPHIA, PA 19176
> ...



Same place and Departed the same day and time- 1:29am!!!!  Mine was going 27 miles away to Phoenixville.Pa,,,have no idea where yours is suppose to go.

What scares me is mine was First Class[ a few batteries] and yours was 2 day priority. Just today I sent $300 worth of lights to Vinh in Seattle for rebuild and trade.....2 DAY PRIORITY! They are insured for full value.


----------



## ezzy (May 7, 2015)

Well, hopefully the problem has been resolved. This morning the tracking read, "In Transit- Delayed" but it did show that it's in West Sacramento, an hour away from me. Mine was coming all the way to CA. At least they've moved things along now 
May 7, 2015 , 12:15 am
Arrived at USPS Facility
WEST SACRAMENTO, CA 95799 

The package is delayed and will not be delivered by the expected delivery date. An updated delivery date will be provided when available. Your item arrived at our USPS facility in WEST SACRAMENTO, CA 95799 on May 7, 2015 at 12:15 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination.

May 4, 2015 , 1:29 am
Departed USPS Facility
PHILADELPHIA, PA 19176 
May 2, 2015 , 5:39 pm
Arrived at USPS Origin Facility
PHILADELPHIA, PA 19176 
May 1, 2015 , 2:53 pm
Departed Post Office
KING OF PRUSSIA, PA 19406 
May 1, 2015 , 1:11 pm
Picked Up
KING OF PRUSSIA, PA 19406 
May 1, 2015 , 11:59 am
Shipping Label Created
PHILADELPHIA, PA 19115 
May 1, 2015
Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS


----------



## NoNotAgain (May 9, 2015)

Any signs of your packages gents?


----------



## LGT (May 12, 2015)

Bucking the trend here. The dozens of packages I've received from USPS over the years have been spot on for delivery time estimates. I've also had decent results with tracking. The harsh winter months have extended the delivery estimate a few times. But overall my experience with USPS has been quite positive.


----------



## Capolini (May 12, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> Any signs of your packages gents?



Yes,,,,,,I got it on the 10th day and sent it back "refused" following Lighthounds instructions. On the 8th day Lighthound sent me another VIA UPS. That came on schedule.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 12, 2015)

LGT said:


> Bucking the trend here. The dozens of packages I've received from USPS over the years have been spot on for delivery time estimates. I've also had decent results with tracking. The harsh winter months have extended the delivery estimate a few times. But overall my experience with USPS has been quite positive.



You are quit the lucky fellow. Have you ever considered "playing" the lottery?

~ Chance


----------



## buddyrohr (May 13, 2015)

guys it could always be worse i am american but i moved overseas awhile back. back home i had nothing but excellent service from the post office. i lived in the country and bought nearly everything through the mail or online and it all came fast to my po box. the po was open 24x7 and i could always get my stuff. if the box was too large to go in your po box they put a key to a locker and you pick it up from there.

now where i live in a banana republic the post office has only lost 3 packages in about 10 years or so but they are so erratic in the speed. sometimes something from back home gets here in a week but 98% of the time it takes 3 weeks or a month. they dont deliver anything bigger than a letter even though i live in the city so i have to go the post office and wait in line and there are never enough tellers and they treat you like an annoyance instead of a customer. half the time they cant find your package and they tell you to come back so you waste huge time making trips to the post office for nothing.lately i had some strong evidence they cant read english because they couldnt deliver a package my friend sent me so after 2 months they sent it back to him in america and then it took another month to get here for a total of about 4 months in transit and sitting around. 

i have another package that was sent from america packed, shipped and out the door courtesy of usps in 3 days and it has been sitting here in this country since may 2 and nobody at the post office has any idea where it is yet they claim to have already sent me the 2nd notice. after that they usually let things rot for a month and then send it back.oh yeah the other thing is any package that was expensive to ship or comes from certain countries often gets grabbed by customs who charge fees and taxes and penalties and they even base their extortionate amounts on the contents plus the shipping price! then i have to ransom the package. i have to break up orders because small boxes or stuff under 50 bucks usually gets under the radar. one other hilarious abomination they pull on me sometimes when big packages come they claim i have to pay to get somebody to deliver it from the main post office which is not in my city and they tell me i only paid ems or whatever to get the package into the country not to deliver it to my house. what bs... unbelievable....

the private carriers are even worse. fedex and ups charge all kinds of clearance fees. one time my parents sent some gifts for my kids and fedex charged me 75 bucks to get 50 bucks worth of gifts and that was on top of what my parents already paid to ship it! i wouldnt have paid it except my parents would have been real upset that the gifts didnt arrive. i know fedex and ups give good service back home but you should realize overseas they do whatever they want and the customer gets royally screwed all the time. heck sometimes i feel like i am subsidizing their domestic service!

i have a couple of books i ordered two and a half months ago that disappeared and never got here. just be glad you have a postal system with a semi-real tracking system and people who speak english (mostly) and you dont have to pay duties on stuff until a reasonable amount. things could always be worse.


----------



## markr6 (May 13, 2015)

We're just spoiled with things like Zappos overnight free shipping (crazy) and Amazon 2-day shipping. At least I am.


----------



## buddyrohr (May 13, 2015)

haha yeah i remember stuff like that. now if i want overnight shipping i would have to pay 150 bucks to ship 10 dollars worth of junk and when it got here a couple weeks later i would have to pay another 80 bucks to get it out of hock


----------



## LGT (May 13, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> You are quit the lucky fellow. Have you ever considered "playing" the lottery?
> 
> ~ Chance


 I do, and I guess my luck stops with USPS service.


----------



## desmobob (May 13, 2015)

LGT said:


> Bucking the trend here. The dozens of packages I've received from USPS over the years have been spot on for delivery time estimates. I've also had decent results with tracking. The harsh winter months have extended the delivery estimate a few times. But overall my experience with USPS has been quite positive.



^ +1 No problems to report, other than an occasional Priority piece taking an extra day or two. I do a lot of mail-ordering.

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## scout24 (May 14, 2015)

I normally have no issue. That said, I just ordered a Nailbender P60 drop in. It shipped from North Carolina on May 5th. I JUST got it here in New York today. It shipped First Class with tracking, which normally takes 3-4 days...


----------



## markr6 (Jun 1, 2015)

*Expected Delivery Day:* Monday, June 1, 2015

NOPE! Please, STOP even posting this USPS. Just get rid of the tracking altogether.


----------



## LGT (Jun 12, 2015)

Guess I spoke too soon. Recently ordered something through Amazon prime. Free two day shipping, unless the USPS sends said item to a city seventy miles away, loads it onto a truck for delivery, and then sends it back to where it was shipped from when they couldn't deliver. I tried the 1-800 USPS #. A major lesson in futility. Swearing into phone at recorded menu options before trying to call post office in Worcester. Recorded message, away from phone blah blah blah. Never called back.
Now I see what you all are talking about.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 12, 2015)

LGT said:


> I do, and I guess my luck stops with USPS service.





LGT said:


> Guess I spoke too soon. Recently ordered something through Amazon prime. Free two day shipping, unless the USPS sends said item to a city seventy miles away, loads it onto a truck for delivery, and then sends it back to where it was shipped from when they couldn't deliver. I tried the 1-800 USPS #. A major lesson in futility. Swearing into phone at recorded menu options before trying to call post office in Worcester. Recorded message, away from phone blah blah blah. Never called back.
> Now I see what you all are talking about.



It's been said, "Luck is like the weather, sooner or later it's going to change." Hopefully your order will show up at your door soon. 

~ Chance


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jun 12, 2015)

LGT said:


> Guess I spoke too soon. Recently ordered something through Amazon prime. Free two day shipping, unless the USPS sends said item to a city seventy miles away, loads it onto a truck for delivery, and then sends it back to where it was shipped from when they couldn't deliver. I tried the 1-800 USPS #. A major lesson in futility. Swearing into phone at recorded menu options before trying to call post office in Worcester. Recorded message, away from phone blah blah blah. Never called back.
> Now I see what you all are talking about.



When I have to call my PO, I let it ring constantly, repeatedly until they answer. A few days ago, I let it ring and ring and ring...then it was busy for several minutes (took the phone off the hook?)...then I called back and let it ring and ring and ring again...someone finally answered.

I was calling because a package I shipped 1st class mail had just been sitting at the regional sort facility about 100 miles away...for over a week.

I asked why it was just sitting there that entire time and she said "they're backlogged"...

Right. It's not even "the holidays" which is the excuse they normally use.

Then a couple of weeks ago, I had a mail hold while I was out of town. They scanned a package to me as having been delivered. Well, the carrier didn't bring my mail when I got back, so I called about that and she brought it out...the package that had been "delivered" wasn't there.

I went up to the post office to find out what happened and they showed me a picture of the package that had been taken at the post office right there...so I said, "ok, great...WHERE IS IT??" She asked me to check my mailbox again (really???), so I called a buddy to have him check it because the PO was about to close. Well while my buddy was checking my mailbox again (!), the PO lady came out after several minutes with the package. It had fallen down behind a cart or something because they rubber banded the held mail together...she figured it slipped out of the bundle. Glad she actually looked for it and found it though...


----------



## markr6 (Jun 16, 2015)

Batteries shipped from UT 2PM Friday. Expected delivery: Monday, June 15.

UT to IN in 1 shipping day? How about NO! A+ for effort though. Thanks for nothing, again.


----------



## Capolini (Jun 16, 2015)

The definition of INSANITY.

*DOING THE SAME THING OVER AND OVER AGAIN AND EXPECTING DIFFERENT RESULTS!!!*

We are ALL guilty of that! lol! We keep expecting and believing that the USPS is going to be consistent in their tracking and general delivery times!

My last Four[4] First Class packages which normally take 3, 4 days at most. *11 DAYS, 9 DAYS, 8 DAYS AND 3 DAYS[WOOO WHOOO!],,,,,,,,,1 OUT OF 4 IS NOT BAD.

*Presently I have a package that was suppose to be here today,how long is that one going to take?!

Lastly,,,,,,,,,,,I love to write and have written hundreds of quotes and dozens of poems. Here is a quote fitting for what continues to happen to a lot of us!!*

EXPECTATIONS BEYOND LOGIC RESULTS IN DISAPPOINTMENT! :mecry:
*


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jun 16, 2015)

_Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they aren't after you._

Joseph Heller, Catch-22


----------



## mk2rocco (Jun 16, 2015)

I had a package get returned to sender because there was not enough postage paid. I watched it go between California and Florida 4 times, then get lost.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 17, 2015)

_The package is delayed and will not be delivered by the expected delivery date__.

_No kidding? I sort of assumed that when they already missed it by one day. This one will be at least 2 days late.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 12, 2015)

I live on the east coast of usa. A package was mailed to me on Aug 6. It has been stuck in Kent Wa ever since. It has tracking. Not a darn thing since arrived at Kent facility. It apparently never left there. No insurance so I assume it is just gone. I tried calling usps and just got an endless automated phone tree leading nowhere.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Aug 12, 2015)

I have always had great luck with USPS and always ship via them. Living in Kentucky anything I have shipped with them that originates or has a destination anywhere on the east coast, Midwest, and southeast is 3 days from. It's usually 4 to 5 days from the west coast but this time it's taking longer. I order a solar force l2 that came from Hong Kong, it took two days to get to California, no big deal, the it sat two days in California and finally departed California on August 10th at 11:31pm, I have not had a tracking update since then. Maybe I'm just really anxious and inpatient but it normally doesn't take this long to be checked in at my local regional facility.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 12, 2015)

My complaint here must have straightened out the usps. Just arrived in Boston. Usually I get a notification when it leaves Kent. It was supposed to be delivered on the 10th but I'm thrilled it is in the same time zone I am now!


----------



## Jumpmaster (Aug 12, 2015)

Two packages I'm expecting are stuck at the local sort facility / hub. They've been there since Saturday...about 1.5 hours from here, at most. Two *other* packages I was expecting got to the sort facility Saturday as well and were delivered Monday.

The two that are missing still aren't here today. One shows a "Processing exception" and the other one is just sitting there not getting scanned and not moving.

I called the local PO to ask what the heck is up with the hub and the girl told me the "processing exception" has an obliterated label and she does not know if my address and/or the return address is readable or not...so I may never get it. It just keeps continually getting scanned as "processing exception" every day, in a loop.

The other one that's just sitting there, she said apparently got mangled by something and she doesn't know when it will show up either.

Apparently, mine are not the only packages getting screwed up at this sort facility...she said she looked up others for people this week that also showed "processing exceptions".

I have no idea what is up with USPS lately, but 50% failure is excessive.


----------



## cland72 (Aug 12, 2015)

Jumpmaster said:


> I have no idea what is up with USPS lately, but 50% failure is excessive.



Having been exposed more than a little to Six Sigma practices, I can tell you that even 5% is excessive.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 12, 2015)

Attention all shippers: Place clear tape over both the ADDRESS and the TRACKING NUMBER BAR CODE before letting it go.

The reason? Most label printers are thermal. Place the label on a flat hard surface, start rubbing in one spot with your thumbnail. It turns black. This can "erase" a label due to vibration against other boxes in bins while they're being slammed about in the process.

If they leave it out in the hot sun and the sun erases your label before delivery, then you are SOL.

Thought the ADDRESS may be obliterated, if the tracking number is scannable then the package should get there.

In light of this, never hurts to also write the receiver address and the tracking number in marker on the package.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Aug 12, 2015)

cland72 said:


> Having been exposed more than a little to Six Sigma practices, I can tell you that even 5% is excessive.



I agree...I am familiar with Six Sigma...I was understating the obvious...50% failure is abysmal. 



more_vampires said:


> Attention all shippers: Place clear tape over both the ADDRESS and the TRACKING NUMBER BAR CODE before letting it go.
> 
> The reason? Most label printers are thermal. Place the label on a flat hard surface, start rubbing in one spot with your thumbnail. It turns black. This can "erase" a label due to vibration against other boxes in bins while they're being slammed about in the process.
> 
> ...



All very, very good tips that shippers should note...

I personally tape over all my labels...but I print them on a laser printer onto label paper, so not as critical...(no thermal paper used here)...

One time (a long time ago), I laminated a receipt from a store and it turned the entire receipt black. Pretty funny... (One time where my brain wasn't engaged and I'd forgotten the receipt was printed on thermal paper...)


----------



## recDNA (Aug 12, 2015)

I always tape over labels but it seems lately things get hung up at sorting facilities for 3 or 4 days when they used to be sent on the same day. None of the labels were marred.


----------



## bartko09 (Aug 12, 2015)

cland72 said:


> Having been exposed more than a little to Six Sigma practices, I can tell you that even 5% is excessive.



Couldn't agree more. The issue, however, isn't necessarily with process or the improvement of process but more with the fact that the general public is dealing with a government entity and when dealing with government employees you quickly figure out what level of intelligence the government hires for when trying to hire at the cheapest rate possible. And don't forget that the USPS has been pretty much bankrupt for the better part of a decade (although supposedly now they're not, even though they haven't pulled a profit? Not sure how that works) so they likely cut more than most.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 12, 2015)

bartko09 said:


> And don't forget that the USPS has been pretty much bankrupt for the better part of a decade (although supposedly now they're not, even though they haven't pulled a profit? Not sure how that works) so they likely cut more than most.



Its a problem of government but not in the traditional way. Its monopolies that are inefficient (public or private) and most agencies are monopolies. But USPS is not, they have several strong competitors.

2005, USPS generated over 1B in profits. So they were doing well (or at least ok). But because its a public agency, USPS is susceptible to the whims of politicians. Who in 2006, decided it was a good idea to saddle them with an artificial expense, exceeding 5B per year for 10 years. Now this money isn't actually spent, so USPS borrows it from the treasury and then pays it back, to the treasury. 

But it still counts as a 'loss' so they still have to make changes to try to cover the loss. If they were a private company, they wouldn't have this weird bill and even if they did, they could raise prices and cut services. But because they're a public agency, they have to ask permission to raise prices*. And they are susceptible to pressure not to close post offices. So with no visible cuts allowed, they have to make invisible cuts. Like close and reduce hours at sorting centers, creating Rec's problem.

Now the good news is, the 10th year is almost here so new payments to nowhere will end. The bad news is, the 50B+ they cumulatively borrowed from and given back to the Treasury, is still on the books. But they can at least start reporting _operational_ profits again. And if the 2006 requirement is erased, the debt it created gets erased too.


* on US->US delivery. they've been raising prices on US->intl for a while, making US companies less competitive.


----------



## bartko09 (Aug 13, 2015)

ElectronGuru said:


> Its a problem of government but not in the traditional way. Its monopolies that are inefficient (public or private) and most agencies are monopolies. But USPS is not, they have several strong competitors.
> 
> 2005, USPS generated over 1B in profits. So they were doing well (or at least ok). But because its a public agency, USPS is susceptible to the whims of politicians. Who in 2006, decided it was a good idea to saddle them with an artificial expense, exceeding 5B per year for 10 years. Now this money isn't actually spent, so USPS borrows it from the treasury and then pays it back, to the treasury.
> 
> ...



Great post! Mine was rushed from my phone while in the car. You make great points, many of which I completely forgot about.


----------



## SubLGT (Aug 29, 2015)

I recently ordered some batteries from a vendor in PA. They were shipped via 1st class mail, and arrived at the Spokane, WA postal facility (within 30 miles of my address in Idaho) 2 days later, but never arrived at my local P.O. for delivery to me, according to the tracking info. Looking at today's tracking info, the package is now back in PA, at a USPS facility, and has departed that facility for an unknown destination. :sigh:


----------



## mattheww50 (Aug 29, 2015)

Welcome to the wonderful world of USPS service. About a month ago I had a parcel sent to me via DHL Smart Post. DHL handed it over to the Post office sorting center at Warrendale PA for delivery in Pittsburgh. Warrendale promptly sent it on to Jersey City NJ instead of the local delivery post office. At this point I believe about 15% of all 1st class parcels sent to me go 'off the rails'. Last week I received a 1st class letter, it took it 13 days to get from the San Francisco Bay area (Hayward) to Pittsburgh PA.

I note that both FEDEX and UPS have become so discouraged by USPS performance that they no longer turn over parcels to a USPS sorting Center, they actually hand them over at the Post Office that is supposed to deliver them. If they don't go through the sorting center, they cannot be mis-sorted.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 22, 2015)

Expected Delivery Day: Monday, September 21, 2015

Another miss! It's the 22nd now and package still appears to be in Orlando, FL. Quite a ways from Indiana! Hopefully the tracking is just not updated, as usual, and shows up today.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 22, 2015)

Mark, I suggest that you stop calling individual post offices and call top level USPS customer service. Mention to the top level the offices you've called, the experience you've had, and most importantly... the NAMES, positions, and locations of the people you've talked to.

Two ways to approach a post office problem: bottom up and top down. Sounds like you've tried bottom up, time for top down.

Have your tracking number handy.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 22, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Mark, I suggest that you stop calling individual post offices and call top level USPS customer service. Mention to the top level the offices you've called, the experience you've had, and most importantly... the NAMES, positions, and locations of the people you've talked to.
> 
> Two ways to approach a post office problem: bottom up and top down. Sounds like you've tried bottom up, time for top down.
> 
> Have your tracking number handy.



Thanks for the advice. I called this morning, but hung up since I saw the mail coming. But then, to no surprise, it wasn't on the truck. So, I guess it's time to call again. I'd really like to have this light for an trip coming up soon.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 23, 2015)

Nothing today either! I just can't believe it. I purchased a M30LC2 from illumination gear last week since I knew they would get it out the same day. They did. But USPS totally screwed it up. I'm REALLY upset because I wanted to use it on a long kayaking trip soon. Too late now. I don't want to say I paid $130+ for a one-time trip, but...


----------



## blah9 (Sep 24, 2015)

Man, that's such a shame. Hopefully it will come soon.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 24, 2015)

Still nothing. I received an email confirming my customer service ticket, no action or response yet.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 24, 2015)

Next step is to call top level and reference the ticket number. Your trouble ticket number is your main weapon in this. Good luck!


----------



## markr6 (Sep 24, 2015)

No inconvenience whatsoever! It gives incorrect data half the time anyway :shakehead


----------



## DUMDUM (Sep 25, 2015)

I only ship one way UPS, after many lost packages
Bob


----------



## NoNotAgain (Sep 26, 2015)

I recently purchased a light in a hard case that also included the power cable. The "shipper" placed the case in a cardboard box with the cable that was large enough to have shipped two cases. 

When the USPS carrier dropped it off at the house, he remarked "I hope it's all there" as the box was smashed, partially open. He waited until I opened the remains of the box, when I remarked that I didn't see the cable. He stated, Oh, that's where the cable came from, I'll bring it tomorrow. It was a power cable for a Surefire Hellfighter with the accessory plug.

I can't blame USPS for this one. The seller once contacted about the poor packaging, just blew it off.

Markr6, have you received your shipment??


----------



## NoNotAgain (Sep 26, 2015)

Here's a box that I received from Peak Beam Systems a couple of weeks ago. https://www.dropbox.com/sh/bdjy9jehgs2bsel/AABzOXHC--7eM6Usu6HOFJxsa?dl=0

It contained one of my Maxa Beam lights with battery and one of my Nighthunter lights also with battery.

Peak did a great job of packing with everything double packed and lots of foam supporting the lights. Good thing they placed a high insured value on the lights. 

UPS on the other hand either didn't read the GLASS caution placard or didn't care, but this is how I received this one.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 26, 2015)

Have you ever witnessed a USPS mail carrier or a UPS delivery person smiling as they went about their daily grind? Think about doing their job day in and day out. Five days a week .... 50 weeks a year ..... Year after year ..... SSDD, but how could you tell? At least the carriers get to go outside; I can't imagine what it would be like to work in a sorting center. There's a reason for the poor service, the J O B is sucking their will to live.

~ Chance


----------



## Jumpmaster (Sep 26, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Have you ever witnessed a USPS mail carrier or a UPS delivery person smiling as they went about their daily grind? Think about doing their job day in and day out. Five days a week .... 50 weeks a year ..... Year after year ..... SSDD, but how could you tell? At least the carriers get to go outside; I can't imagine what it would be like to work in a sorting center. There's a reason for the poor service, the J O B is sucking their will to live.
> 
> ~ Chance



Well obviously their dissatisfaction with their job choices justifies all the horrible service they provide. That makes it all ok.

If they're not happy with their job, I am sure there are many others lined up waiting to take their place that would be happy to do so.


----------



## Bill_Brown (Sep 26, 2015)

I know why USPS delivery has slowed down. They have closed many of their old distribution centers. Now mail has to go further to a distribution center then sent back to city where the package is suppose to be delivered. Here is a example. A package for me use to come directly to Tulsa. Then be sent out for delivery. Now that same exact package has to go to Oklahoma City first then back to Tulsa. That is a additional 3 days. OKC is about 100miles from Tulsa.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 26, 2015)

Jumpmaster said:


> Well obviously their dissatisfaction with their job choices justifies all the horrible service they provide. That makes it all ok.



You've obviously misunderstood my intent. In no way did I justify their working conditions as cause for providing horrible service. 



Jumpmaster said:


> If they're not happy with their job, I am sure there are many others lined up waiting to take their place that would be happy to do so.



I agree. Unfortunately, poor job performance isn't cause for termination from the USPS. 

~ Chance


----------



## NoNotAgain (Sep 26, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Have you ever witnessed a USPS mail carrier or a UPS delivery person smiling as they went about their daily grind? Think about doing their job day in and day out. Five days a week .... 50 weeks a year ..... Year after year ..... SSDD, but how could you tell? At least the carriers get to go outside; I can't imagine what it would be like to work in a sorting center. There's a reason for the poor service, the J O B is sucking their will to live.
> 
> ~ Chance



I now live in Smallville USA. I have two letter carriers that take turns on my route. I'm the next to the last stop for the day. 

I've got to be on a first name basis with both gents and they are good people. Big difference between rural and city carriers. I usually end up greeting them at the mail box if it's just letters or they drive up to the house for packages. I also provide them with cold bottled water. That goes a long way.

UPS has a terminal a couple of miles from the house. Depending on time of day for a delivery, I can get three of four different drivers. Those guys are the drop and run types. 

The thing I like about UPS is that I get one day delivery from my house to the office without having to pay for next day. I had a friend send me some food the other week using FedEx 14lb box, with dry ice for $70. I sent him a return present via UPS, 24lb box, using ice packs for $22. Same next day delivery just different carrier.

I have had my share of damaged parcels by USPS, the last was a laptop keyboard and looks like an S when opened. 

Everyone can have a bad day. People use USPS due to price. When you can send a 70lb priority mail box for $12.95, things are going to happen.


----------



## mattheww50 (Sep 29, 2015)

It isn't just that the service is bad. For the umpteenth time this year I have had a package mis-sorted at the local distribution center. So far this year I have packages routed via San Juan, Miami, St. Louis, Detroit, Cleveland, Boston and Jersey City. I have no idea where they have sent the latest one. It supposedly left the distribution center for the local post office 3 days ago. It obviously went somewhere else. I note that UPS and FedEx have lost all faith in the distribution centers. They now deliver hybrid service items directly to the delivering Post Office. Only DHL hasn't caught on yet. The last DHL Smart Post item sent to me got sent to Jersey City from the local distribution Center 3 weeks ago. Filing a complaint is a waste of time, there is no response. Never mind that most of the time the web site won't actually accept complaints any more. It goes off to never never land when you try. I guess they no longer want to hear from the customers, and calling is an exercise in frustration since it is impossible to talk to a live human being. My guess is that upwards of 15% of incoming 1st class and parcels from China take the 'scenic route'. At the moment I have 3 parcels that have gone 'missing' (until they turn up somewhere else they aren't supposed to be). So much for 6 sigma, or continuous process improvement at USPS. If UPS, DHL or FedEx mishandled half as many parcels as USPS, they would have been bankrupt long ago.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 29, 2015)

> The last DHL Smart Post item sent to me got sent to Jersey City from the local distribution Center 3 weeks ago. Filing a complaint is a waste of time, there is no response. Never mind that most of the time the web site won't actually accept complaints any more. It goes off to never never land when you try. I guess they no longer want to hear from the customers, and calling is an exercise in frustration since it is impossible to talk to a live human being.



Have you actually followed the procedure calling top level USPS CS? How good are you at talking to a postmaster? There's a knack to it. I got some guy fired in New Jersey last year for not actually delivering anything.

1. Get a trouble ticket number from top level USPS CS.
2. Take matters in your own hands, calling Postmasters and referencing this number.

Be polite, be friendly, ask for help. Don't blame, don't yell, don't be rude. Remember, you are the one asking for help so make it sound like you need it. You're not the one that fires someone, that's likely a Postmaster. They can be your best friend in this, but only if you can talk to them correctly.



> My guess is that upwards of 15% of incoming 1st class and parcels from China take the 'scenic route'.


1st class intn'l waits for a container to be filled before it hops the pond. This can add 1-8 weeks in addition to other requirements of the journey. I've been in this game for over 15 years. Ask questions. I can help you.

The more you know, the more polite you are, the better you ask, the more heads will roll and it's not you firing people. Not your job, you're just alerting the fire-guys to the need.


----------



## degarb (Sep 29, 2015)

I can happily report that someone in Prestige Delivery stole my Fenix HP30 headlamp and two Panasonic 18650 cells.

Never before heard of them. At least, USPS never stole anything, except a stereo shipped to me in 1988. Fed Ex, has let packages of mine sit in one spot for 4 days. Don't think any are spotless.

Fortunately, I got my money back from amazon.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 29, 2015)

Great to read.We live in a small town and have very good local USPS service. The other carriers treat you like second class unless you spend the big bucks. Not to say that USPS is perfect...



more_vampires said:


> Have you actually followed the procedure calling top level USPS CS? How good are you at talking to a postmaster? There's a knack to it. I got some guy fired in New Jersey last year for not actually delivering anything.
> 
> 1. Get a trouble ticket number from top level USPS CS.
> 2. Take matters in your own hands, calling Postmasters and referencing this number.
> ...


----------



## mattheww50 (Sep 29, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Have you actually followed the procedure calling top level USPS CS? How good are you at talking to a postmaster? There's a knack to it. I got some guy fired in New Jersey last year for not actually delivering anything.
> 
> 1. Get a trouble ticket number from top level USPS CS.
> 2. Take matters in your own hands, calling Postmasters and referencing this number.
> ...



My complaints are not related to delays in parcels arriving in the USA, Unless you are paying for a priority service, transit times to the USA are luck of the draw. It is what happens AFTER they reach the USA. That's the point where things start to go off the rails.

Two weeks ago I had a registered parcel from China. The first place it tracked in the USA was Nashua NH! (look at the tracking for RL131421434CN ). Now why an International Registered Parcel destined for Pittsburgh should show up in Nashua NH is beyond me. Of course it is also beyond me why a parcel turned over at Warrendale PA for local delivery in Pittsburgh should end up in Jersey City NJ. I have asked to speak to local Postmaster, both at the local post office and the post office that handles deliveries where I live (due to costs my local mail is no longer delivered by my local Post Office). The Postmaster doesn't disagree that there is a problem, but I have also been politely informed that they have absolutely zero control over what happens 'upstream'. This is the second time in the last month that I have 3 parcels go 'off the rails' simultaneously. 

IS there a published phone number for top level customer service at USPS? The number seems to be a well kept secret. I can't imagine why...


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 30, 2015)

mattheww50 said:


> My complaints are not related to delays in parcels arriving in the USA, Unless you are paying for a priority service, transit times to the USA are luck of the draw. It is what happens AFTER they reach the USA. That's the point where things start to go off the rails.
> 
> Two weeks ago I had a registered parcel from China. The first place it tracked in the USA was Nashua NH! (look at the tracking for RL131421434CN ). Now why an International Registered Parcel destined for Pittsburgh should show up in Nashua NH is beyond me. Of course it is also beyond me why a parcel turned over at Warrendale PA for local delivery in Pittsburgh should end up in Jersey City NJ. I have asked to speak to local Postmaster, both at the local post office and the post office that handles deliveries where I live (due to costs my local mail is no longer delivered by my local Post Office). The Postmaster doesn't disagree that there is a problem, but I have also been politely informed that they have absolutely zero control over what happens 'upstream'. This is the second time in the last month that I have 3 parcels go 'off the rails' simultaneously.


I'd say about 90% of the time when receiving an international to the US, it may or may not be scanned into the system at origin and shows up with no further scan.

A couple times, those evil people in Dept Homeland Security seized the packages and sent a blasted POST CARD informing me that they seized the packages and had the GALL to charge me a daily storage fee until I could pay their extortion. Didn't even call the phone number on the stinking packages. I have very very few problems with USPS, it's DHS and US Customs that make me truly insane with rage.

Should be illegal!!



mattheww50 said:


> IS there a published phone number for top level customer service at USPS? The number seems to be a well kept secret. I can't imagine why...


1 800-275-8777

Have your tracking number in hand. There is a trick to this. Be polite, be professional, do not assume. Present the facts you've found up to that point. Ask QUESTIONS, do not make STATEMENTS if you can avoid making a statement at all.

Example: "You want the tracking number? Sure thing, here it is, xxxxxxxx. What can we do since the tracking page says it has been delayed and that was 10 days ago?"

Here's what NOT to do: "You #$&#$ lost my @#@# package, I want you fired!"

One of these will get results, the other is counter productive.


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 1, 2015)

Lightwriter said:


> Also, just curious how you guys ship big flashlights. I initially tried sending it in a 3M padded envelope from Walmart and the post office lady said it should be in a box. I ended up using a 3" diameter mailing tube from Office Depot. It was 36" long but I cut it in half and mailed the light in the resulting 18" long tube. The light was wrapped in bubble wrap. One way postage was $11.75.



The shipping spiel:
1. Is the packed weight under 13 oz? First class mail. USPS has no "dimensional weight" on FCM. That is to say, as long as it's under 13 oz, doesn't matter how big the box is. Understanding FCM will save you massive cash if you ship a lot of stuff. I am set up as a shipper and get a killer rate on FCM. 3oz or less, it's $2.04 any size. Insurance to $100 is .80 cents extra.

2. Is the packed weight over 13oz but under 4lbs? I go calculated priority mail. Flat rate boxes are a ripoff unless your shipping a solid block of metal or a box full of bolts or something like that. A 10"x7"x3" standard USPS box at one pound is $5.54 with a baseline $50 insurance included in that deal. Calculated priority mail DOES have dimensional weight. It's a double edged sword trying to pack in too small of a box. If the parts are less than 2" away from the side of the box, they can use that as an excuse not to pay insurance if they feel like it. Note that a 10x7x3 box CANNOT have the parts more than 2" from the side of the box.

3. Parcel Select. It's worth checking to see if you get a better rate or not by Parcel Select (slow boat) vs Calculated Priority Mail. In my experience, Parcel Select is not always cheaper. Often times with small packages, Priority can actually be cheaper (!?!?!?) than Parcel Select. As the weight goes up, Parcel Select usually becomes cheaper. Parcel Select has dimensional weight like Priority.

4. UPS. When the weight of the package exceeds 4lbs and is a large box, it's worth checking what the UPS rate is. When you go to the UPS store, you get the maximum screwing. They will not optimize anything. They'll throw it in whatever. They do not care. An actual UPS shipper can hand-pick just the right box, giving you insurance protection, parts not less than 2" from the side of the box, minimal additional dimensional weight fees and so forth. A UPS shipper pays less than what the UPS store will charge you to ship. A UPS shipper also receives money back at the end of the month (incentives) provided they didn't screw up and get hit with "adjustment" fees. This is how a UPS store works.


----------



## mattheww50 (Oct 1, 2015)

Actually if it is more than 4 pounds, Fedex Ground/Home is usually a better deal than UPS. Anyone can set up a FedEx account and get a discount, all you need is a credit card. On Transcontinental shipments FedEx is a day faster than UPS. In general Ground/Residential shipments either have to be handed over the a FedEx Ground Driver, or dropped off at FedEx shipping center. The drop boxes are only for Express services. Be aware that FedEx Ground/Residential drivers are Contractors, not FedEx Employees, and this can and sometimes does lead to service problems

The only way to get a good deal from UPS is to be contract customer with a scheduled pickup (and unlike FedEx, if you want a scheduled pickup from UPS, you are going to pay for it, EVERY WEEK, whether you use it or not). I will concede that the price per week does go down as the volume increases. My point is that if you are only an occasional shipper, FedEx is generally a better deal. I admit to getting highly pissed off at UPS because even though I was a contract customer they were picking up from a residence, so everything that came back to me was charged the residential delivery surcharge. From my perspective that stinks, because I was paying UPS a fee to come to my location EVERY day. 

There are two things to look out for when using UPS or FedEx. Neither can deliver to Post Office boxes, and beware of Delivery Area Surcharges or DAS's. Both UPS and FedEx charge extra for deliveries 'off the beaten path', these extra charges are called Delivery Area Surcharges, and can wipe out any savings over USPS.

As for UPS stores. I'd avoid them like the plague. They are expensive, and in my experience, the service stinks. Two weeks ago I waited half an hour, to turn over an overnight letter with a prepaid label on it. I have even had a UPS store refuse to accept an ARS (Authorized Return Shipment) package, which is a package that has a prepaid return label. When I complained to UPS corporate, they said the store is independently owned and can set their own acceptance rules even though the shipper has a contract with UPS corporate to provide the service. So even if you go to a UPS Store there is no guarantee they will even accept the parcel with a valid UPS shipping label. By contrast UPS drivers are 'fair game'. They are required by UPS to accept almost anything that has a UPS shipping label on it.


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 1, 2015)

> I admit to getting highly pissed off at UPS because even though I was a contract customer they were picking up from a residence, so everything that came back to me was charged the residential delivery surcharge. From my perspective that stinks, because I was paying UPS a fee to come to my location EVERY day.


Sounds like they didn't set up your contract correctly. 

AFAIK, you're supposed to lose residential status when you have daily pickup under contract.

The deal you get from FedEX and UPS vary wildly by your volume. They adjust your direct rates and increase your incentive cash back at the end of the month based on your volume.



> As for UPS stores. I'd avoid them like the plague. They are expensive, and in my experience, the service stinks.


Agree 100%. Pack it yourself, generate a shipping label on the web with your account, drop it off at the UPS store and walk out. You don't necessarily NEED a daily pickup unless it's really convenient or you're doing enough volume where you don't care.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 20, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Have you ever witnessed a USPS mail carrier or a UPS delivery person smiling as they went about their daily grind? Think about doing their job day in and day out. Five days a week .... 50 weeks a year ..... Year after year ..... SSDD, but how could you tell? At least the carriers get to go outside; I can't imagine what it would be like to work in a sorting center. There's a reason for the poor service, the J O B is sucking their will to live.
> 
> ~ Chance



All the time. Various ups fellas and the mailman are not walking around clicking their heels every 3rd step. 
Yet are usually cheerful when greeted. 

I've noticed when I click the free shipping button or with certain sellers the packaging is weak and takes a long time. 

Yet most of the time when I pay for shipping or certain sellers the package arrives well taken care of and quickly. So me personally I don't get fretted with the shipper because in most cases it's the seller who sets the pace by the choice of shipping method _they_ choose.


----------



## etc (Oct 21, 2015)

a buyer sent me payment via usps priority with a tracking number.

tracking number says delivered at my mailbox at 10:35am. Look inside - nothing. Tell the buyer. He gets spooked, cancels the check.

5 days later usps delivers it to my door. what was supposed to take 2 days took a full week. and he paid for Priority. Never again.

paypal from now on.

Mental note: USPS can mark it delivered without actually delivering it.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 21, 2015)

Meanwhile, I got another "_*Scheduled for early delivery*_" status from UPS. I love that!!


----------



## Chris_1522 (Oct 22, 2015)

I have to be honest as of recent I've been most disappointed in UPS rather than USPS


----------



## Wolfy1776 (Oct 22, 2015)

My package has been listed as "picked up by shipping partner" for the last 3 days.
Last update showed it being picked up by shipping partner and it was less than an hour away. That was 3 days ago and still no package.


----------



## mattheww50 (Oct 22, 2015)

Shipping partner means the shipment is being transported from point of origin to the local Post office by UPS, DHL or FedEx. The general consensus is these 'hybrid' services combine the worst features of both carriers, and from my experience, I would have to concur. They save the shipper some money, they are significantly slower than either of the two carriers involved on their own, and tracking is a problem until the item reaches the local post office, or in the case of DHL, the local distribution center (who can and does mis handle, which is why FedEx and UPS deliver directly to the delivering Post Office).


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Nov 30, 2015)

"We Deliver for Amazon": The Postal Service's New Priority


----------



## markr6 (Nov 30, 2015)

I've been doing a lot of small purchases on Amazon (Prime 2 day) lately. Order at 6PM Friday...mailman drops them off Sunday evening. SUNDAY!! Pretty slick. But I have a few Amazon warehouses nearby, so I guess that comes into play.


----------



## dc38 (Nov 30, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I've been doing a lot of small purchases on Amazon (Prime 2 day) lately. Order at 6PM Friday...mailman drops them off Sunday evening. SUNDAY!! Pretty slick. But I have a few Amazon warehouses nearby, so I guess that comes into play.



Are you sure it isnt amazon couriers?


----------



## jsmn4vu (Nov 30, 2015)

I must be geographically blessed, living in a semi-rural suburban area. I've had numerous reasons to think, over the past several years, that the USPS service is better than it's ever been (and I've been using it since the days of 3-cent letters and penny postcards). 

o Sunday delivery of packages
o Package tracking 
o Packages brought to the door rather than getting a "pick it up at the PO" slip in the mailbox 
o Next-day delivery of letters to a rural area about 100 miles north of here 

There must be others; those are just the ones that come to mind. No complaints here, and I typically get 1-2 packages every week.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 30, 2015)

dc38 said:


> Are you sure it isnt amazon couriers?



No, it was the usual USPS mail man/truck


----------



## sidecross (Nov 30, 2015)

dc38 said:


> Are you sure it isnt amazon couriers?


USPS does do Sunday deliveries on certain priority mail.


----------



## dc38 (Nov 30, 2015)

Cool beans


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Dec 24, 2015)

Had to return a dvd to France. Seller said they would refund purchase cost and return shipping, so I click and shipped an international priority label ($12.33) 8 days ago and dropped it off. Delivered today. Not bad, being the day before Christmas and all.

On the day I was to drop it off, the instructions said not to drop it off in the bin, so I found out the p.o. opened at 9am, and I arrived at around 8:35am and there were half a dozen cars parked and I thought - get in line. Only there wasn't a line to get in, but for the self-service kiosk. There was a long line by the time they opened - which was 15 minutes early at 8:45! First in line, dropped it off. In and out.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Dec 24, 2015)

I have to say that mail has been moving pretty smoothly over the 2015 holiday season (USPS, UPS and FedEx). A day or two here and there - to be expected - but otherwise no problems.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 24, 2015)

As a whole, I'd have to give the USPS a B+ for on time delivery. Out of the last 10-12 items I've purchased via eBay and other on-line companies, two items were delivered a day early, with only one being delayed a day.

My UPS shipments however have been another story. 

Shipped a couple of boxes to my northern office. UPS was doing quite well at next day delivery. Then the sheet hit the fan. Some parts that were required for year end sales, went missing for 9 days. They found them 4 days after drop off, but for unknown reasons, took their good old time delivering. I ended up having to work into the wee hours of the night to machine and coat replacement parts so production could keep moving.

Replacement parts were shipped via UPS and USPS. USPS delivered a day earlier than did UPS.

Purchase a dozen crabcakes for a Christmas gift and had them sent to a friend. FedEx next day delivery, $40+ delivery charge. Three days later they got delivered. If I were closer, I'd have taken them to the FedEx office and dumped them on the floor. $200 worth of stinky seafood in the trash.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 24, 2015)

Some parts of the US seem to have stink bug service from usps while other areas it's marvelous. 
I'm in a latter area thankfully.

UPS is a roll of the dice. I have a kid who works there. If the box goes to the correct bin, it's pretty smooth. But if a label is missing or got sorted wrong it goes to the misfit bin. That's a place they _get around to sorting_ when time allows.

I cringe everytime I see Fed Ex is the shipper. But they don't always screw it up. 

I'll have to remember not to send fresh fish via fed ex. Yuck!!!


----------



## markr6 (Mar 23, 2016)

*NORTH TEXAS PROCESSING AND DISTRIBUTION CENTER*

Another package stuck at this apparent hellhole of the earth where time seems to just stop. Priority mail taking 5 days...useless!


----------



## NoNotAgain (Mar 23, 2016)

markr6 said:


> *NORTH TEXAS PROCESSING AND DISTRIBUTION CENTER*
> 
> Another package stuck at this apparent hellhole of the earth where time seems to just stop. Priority mail taking 5 days...useless!


I'll trade you.

I have a UPS package that was shipped Friday for Saturday delivery that still isn't here. Tracking site indicates it was incorrectly routed and would impact delivery by one day. Once it does get delivered, I'll be filing a claim for the $85 Saturday delivery charge. My replacement order has been received, just waiting on the high dollar one now.

Late last year, again UPS lost a package I sent with $30k worth of parts. Took them 9 days to find and another 3 days to deliver. In the mean time, I had to work a few 16 hour days to remake and deliver myself.

FedEx broke the lens of my 16" search light. The caution labels, "Delicate/glass inside" meant nothing as there was a gash through the label. Their insurance did pay rather well though.


----------



## mattheww50 (Mar 23, 2016)

USPS service has reached the point that it takes longer for a parcel to get from New York to Pittsburgh, than it takes to get from China to New York. Add that the incredibly high mis-sort rate at USPS for parcels (about 25% for 1st class parcels) and you have a recipe for service failures.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Mar 27, 2016)

My most recent frustration with USPS is significant to me. I ordered a package which came via USPS Priority 2 day with tracking and insurance. When I checked the tracking after I thought I should have received it the tracking said it was delivered in or at my mailbox at 9:32am the day before. I was home, in my living room with a large window that faces my mailbox at that time. My mail deliverer never brought any mail that day, let alone the package. Apparently they scan those packages in their delivery vehicle right before delivering them, which explains the exact time stamp. So, my deliverer placed my package in someone else's mailbox, to which it never got reported or returned to USPS. 

I live in a rural area and my mailman has been the same one since I have lived in this house for the last 11 years, so he knows who I am and my name. The package has both an address and a name on it, so that is two strong reasons why a package, not a letter, should not have been misdelivered. It is easy to see how a letter envelope could slip between the seats or into someone else's mail, but not a box. This package was over $50 to boot. I called my postmaster and she looked into it and said the mailman couldn't remember the package and it wasn't still in his vehicle. She told me to call the company and explain to them what happened and that they should send me another shipment and then make the insurance claim on USPS.

This was over a week ago now, so whoever got my package obviously decided to keep it for themselves or throw it away instead of turning it back in. So that is two very disappointing things about this whole situation, the mailman making a significant mistake and then also someone else locally not being honest and returning the package. I realize we have much better mail service than in many countries, but things should still be better than this sort of thing. 

I have never once had FedEx or UPS mis-deliver a package to me in my life. Only twice can I remember either of those two companies not getting package to me on the scheduled delivery date, and both times were due to severe winter weather which included blizzard like conditions and/or ice storms.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Mar 27, 2016)

If you go to the Post Office and talk to a manager they can actually look up the GPS location of where the package was scanned. This may help in you search for the mis-delivery.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Mar 27, 2016)

NoNotAgain said:


> I'll trade you.
> 
> I have a UPS package that was shipped Friday for Saturday delivery that still isn't here. Tracking site indicates it was incorrectly routed and would impact delivery by one day. Once it does get delivered, I'll be filing a claim for the $85 Saturday delivery charge. My replacement order has been received, just waiting on the high dollar one now.
> 
> ...



Wow, I just read your post. That makes my grievance seem much less severe.....................30k???..............yikes


----------



## Mr. Tone (Mar 28, 2016)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> If you go to the Post Office and talk to a manager they can actually look up the GPS location of where the package was scanned. This may help in you search for the mis-delivery.



Awesome, I will ask about this, thanks.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Mar 28, 2016)

Mr. Tone said:


> Wow, I just read your post. That makes my grievance seem much less severe.....................30k???..............yikes



I build components for limited production electronics devices used in the medical field. 

I had 60 front faces and 60 multilayer circuit boards that were a couple of weeks worth of production. 

We were trying to make year end sales, and when the parts disappeared, we were short. 

I now hold 10 of each in reserve and can ship overnight if a shipment goes missing.


----------



## Skeeterg (Mar 28, 2016)

Hells bells,I am still waiting from order put in Feb 4th at gearbest.com. I think it's in the USA somewhere. The tracking is almost worthless,and GB tells me to wait longer????


----------



## Empath (Mar 28, 2016)

This continued rant should be done in our Carrier Rant thread]. We'll close the topic here.


----------

